
Uber Investor Shervin Pishevar Accused of Sexual Misconduct by Multiple Women - minimaxir
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-01/uber-investor-shervin-pishevar-accused-of-sexual-misconduct-by-multiple-women
======
NelsonMinar
Pishevar is from Sherpa Capital.

It's odd how this story escalates its details; when I first skimmed it I
didn't realize how far it would go. It starts with him putting his hand on the
leg of a woman at a party. Then it moves on to sexual assault in his own home.
It culminates with an arrest for rape, although he was released and so far has
not been charged.

------
minimaxir
Key quote:

> "Some of the women who shared allegations of Pishevar’s misbehavior with
> Bloomberg had originally agreed to be identified by name. After his lawsuit,
> they withdrew their names, citing the legal risks of speaking out."

